# Custom fitted  ---  properly  ---  for the 1st time ever



## moogie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All,
Just thought Id write of my Day Out yesterday 7-6-12 when I booked a Custom Fit session at Craigmillar Park GC with Scott Gourlay

Yes,  I know its Edinburgh,  and Im in Newcastle upon Tyne,  but there just Simply is NOT anybody in my area offering such a service.

Ive been playing golf for approx 11 years / seasons now,  and have owned numerous sets of irons,  and countless other bits of Kit in that time ( prob far TOO many .... )
BUT , Ive NEVER been what Id call PROPERLY Custom Fit before

I have had the usual,  hit the strike board,  lie angle scenario,  then asked,  Regular or Stiff.....
Nothing much more comprehensive than that.

Then approx 5 years ago,  I had to switch to Graphites in my irons,  due to golf/tennis elbow type pain/problems,  which whilst playing steel,  severely restricted my ability to play or practice as much as Id have wanted.
So I basically bought some irons I liked,  found a clubfitter to pull out the shafts,  and had them refitted with a Good Quality set of Graphites -- Grafalloy Blue iron shafts,  then had the lies adjusted,  my choice of irons,  my choice of shafts,  just ''tinkering''  really,  but it worked.
I then used those irons for nearly 4 seasons before upgrading to my current Callaway FT irons,  again,  standard off the shelf Graphites,  lies adjusted.

Anyway,  Im at the stage with current kit where Im thinking,  really like my Irons,  but are these shafts 'for me'.....??......or too soft,  too spinny,  launching too high.....??......and can a GOOD club fitter find something better suited for me.....??
BUT I also had a little 'stash' of Â£Â£Â£Â£ put aside that Id promised myself a Possible NEW set of irons this year

Due to the fact I need Graphites,  there is VERY VERY Little choice for me,  if looking at Mainstream golf Manufacturers.........:angry:
Mostly,  just ONE Graphite offering..........reg / stiff / x - stiff
Well that for me isnt enough choice,  and Id be Very LUCKY if that ONE shaft offering was a good FIT for ME

Anyway after just over 2hrs on the road,  we arrive promptly,  meet Gregor,  bit banter,  then chat with Scott whilst we Laugh at the ''mish-mash'' and make up of my kit,  bits of allsorts.....

Then down to the fitting centre...........
Scott was aware of my Graphites situation,  and built a few irons,  in readiness for my arrival
The Fitting Unit............Man,  that place gets HOT.......
Big Screen,  Trackman unit,  mat,  tees,  strikeboard,  enough Shafts and Clubheads lying around in Demo state,  that there will DEFO be something for EVERYBODY

I wont quote figures,  cos to be honest my head is still a bit muggled, and cant really remember all to be honest
But,  I started hitting my own 6 iron, getting my usual High Draw ,  distances seemed right to what Id expect,  but Spin figures high ( scott ) therefore will be bit floaty,  shaft tips too soft ( scott ) and we defo think can improve this.
Think 1st club hit was a Vega with Accra graphite,  shaft feels nice,  club bit upright,  hit a few,  OK,  not fantastic,  but scott quickly switches.
Next up,  Forged KZG with Accra,  1st hit,  SWEET,  so soft off the face,  like nothing Ive ever hit before.......................WOW
Hit more and more and more
Then hit a Miura with Accra shaft,  didnt like,  after about 4 hits,  stopped
Then tried another Vega,  for few hits before stopping
Then tape up bottom of KZG iron,  for lie check,  Scott quickly goes back to workshop,  bends it a few degrees flatter.
1st hit,  bit slappy, then..............clicked,  and simply did NOT want to put it down,  flight down,  spin down,  Distance........Same and some more..........Happy

We did then move onto trying to find a better shaft for my T-Made RBZ TOUR driver,  but alas,  even with Scotts amazing Patience I simply couldnt find a SWING to get any decent results,  but at the end did go outside,  and hit 6 or 7 balls off 12th tee of the course,  with better results,  but decided,  we would leave it.

Then headed back to the shop,  talked figures,  then placed an order for a set of Forged KZG,  EVOLUTION II ( if Ive remembered correctly .....!! ) part of the KZG Japanese Forged Collection, 5-PW ,  fitted with ACCRA TOUR 70i Graphites,  ( Firm ) 
http://www.accragolf.com/golf-shafts/i-series-graphite/i-series/

http://www.kzg.com/sites/courses/layout9.asp?id=588&page=65028

The Irons have nice thin top line,  but not too small a head,  with a Buttery soft feel,  Ive never owned a set of KZG irons before,  but Id swear if u 'blind tested' some Titleist or Mizuno golfers with Forged clubs,  up against a set from KZG,  there would be,  I bet,  some interesting findings.............

The Price........well,  I WONT quote exact price,  but my costs came in Marginally more than Id have had to pay for a set of Titleist AP2 irons,  with their 'stock' offering Graphites,  and I did spend approx 3 hours with Scott,  and try like Hell to get Driver fitting too.

Now,  just gotta wait for components to arrive,  and then Scotts build,  then a knock on the door from the UPS van driver............Happy Days

Sorry,  if that was TOO long,  and u got bored ( I could have wrote more....) 

But I would Happily Recommend the Experience :thup:

And just to repeat,  Scott,  Great Guy,  great day,  really enjoyed the Banter too


----------



## bigslice (Jun 8, 2012)

nice read and you have come away happy, next step the driver:fore:


----------



## moogie (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep,  that WAS the Plan,  full bag,  check up.....etc
But after all the irons fitting,  was 'knackered'  and couldnt for the life of me find a decent driver swing,  indoors

Even said to Scott,  u must be thinking........8 handicapper,  my Arse......ha,  or u have a Great short game


----------



## Piece (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear that you got a personal fitting, not just the usual shop fitting.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was wondering what the hell was going on in there yesterday, i went and played 12 holes and you were still in there. lol. Really glad you got yourself sorted, it was nice to meet you and your mate. Did Scott say how long they would take to arrive.


----------



## moogie (Jun 8, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I was wondering what the hell was going on in there yesterday, i went and played 12 holes and you were still in there. lol. Really glad you got yourself sorted, it was nice to meet you and your mate. Did Scott say how long they would take to arrive.
		
Click to expand...


Ha,  yep,  it seemed even longer,  believe me.........
Had about 3 rounds of golf in that fitting building,  but with NO Putts
Scott sez Heads have to be shipped from USA,  and shafts come from Germany,  but reckons really quick delivery,  could be building Irons as early as next wednesday.........
Great little set up at your place ,  Nice SHINIES everywhere ,  was like a kid in a Sweetie shop
Thats the smallest Golf Club Car Park Ive ever seen,  must be hell at a weekend for Residents,  cars must be parked everywhere.........??
Unless loadsa members are local and walk
I can just see you with that Red Sparkly VEGA Tour bag,  now that is Golf BLING.........


----------



## Val (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent write up :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jun 8, 2012)

It could be yours for ONLY Â£1000.00 lol.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 8, 2012)

What happened to the i20 moogie


----------



## AMcC (Jun 8, 2012)

Good write up Brian, sounds like you had a great day.

Hope that doesn't mean you will get posts deleted for mentioning Scott in all of your posts for the next month   lol


----------



## thecraw (Jun 8, 2012)

Best club fitter in Scotland. My KZG is awesome. I will be back for a shaft fitting for my 3 wood.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 8, 2012)

It will be great to hear about your first couple of rounds, i am really glad i never went for Ping i20's. Are you going back to get your woods & edges done.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 8, 2012)

he told me of quite a few he couldnt fit properly due to screen not working and they brought a bad swing that day


----------



## moogie (Jun 9, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			What happened to the i20 moogie
		
Click to expand...


The i20 driver went the journey,  long story mate
But lent to a friend,  for a round,  came back to me,  rattle in the head,  had to be sent back to Ping.......
Took a bit too long to get back to me,  so was without a Driver,  splashed out on another whilst waiting,  and on its return my mate bought the Ping,  we could yet swap back yet............


----------



## moogie (Jun 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			It could be yours for ONLY Â£1000.00 lol.
		
Click to expand...


Ha,  reckon theyd hav to PAY ME Â£1000 a Round to put that in play


----------



## moogie (Jun 9, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Good write up Brian, sounds like you had a great day.

Hope that doesn't mean you will get posts deleted for mentioning Scott in all of your posts for the next month  lol
		
Click to expand...


No mate,  I reckon Im safe there,  but I had heard that story........


----------



## moogie (Jun 9, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			he told me of quite a few he couldnt fit properly due to screen not working and they brought a bad swing that day
		
Click to expand...


Swing was Fine ( or Normal ) for me,  ha,  whilst doing Irons fitting,  just couldnt produce anything indoors with driver,  worth trying to fit around,  long journey and about 1.5hrs first with the Irons............but did hit some outdoors more like My Normal Driving,  but just decided we'd leave it and went inside,  order my New Irons


----------



## moogie (Jun 9, 2012)

munro007 said:



			It will be great to hear about your first couple of rounds, i am really glad i never went for Ping i20's. Are you going back to get your woods & edges done.
		
Click to expand...


Once the New Irons arrive and Ive got them dirty,  will look at what we will do Next,  I doubt this will be my last trip to Craigmillar Park
I do want to sort out Top End of my bag,  as I currently carry Driver,  4 wood,  19 rescue,  22 rescue,  and except for my old faithful Rescue Dual TP 22 deg,  NOTHING IS SAFE.........!!!
My wedges are another story,  ha
Ive got loadsa wedges / wedge heads ,  and except for my gap wedge,  or gap wedge shaft.......the rest is Fine


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 9, 2012)

moogie said:



			The i20 driver went the journey,  long story mate
But lent to a friend,  for a round,  came back to me,  rattle in the head,  had to be sent back to Ping.......
Took a bit too long to get back to me,  so was without a Driver,  splashed out on another whilst waiting,  and on its return my mate bought the Ping,  we could yet swap back yet............

Click to expand...

You was too young for the ping anyway :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 9, 2012)

Great write up, to go along with everyone else that has used Scott. Can't wait to go and see him once I have enough wonga.


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 14, 2012)

Great write up. Been wanting to give those KZG Evolution IIs a go for a while. 

Make lots of birdies with them


----------



## munro007 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got a wee look at them today, i think Scott will be posting them out tomorrow. God they look fantastic. :thup:


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 15, 2012)

Post a pic so we can drool over them


----------



## moogie (Jun 15, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I just got a wee look at them today, i think Scott will be posting them out tomorrow. God they look fantastic. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Nice One , cheers for the update

I eagerly await Santa Claus...........OOPS................I mean the UPS Driver knocking at my door,  very soon,  shame about all this rain though ,  cos my course CLOSED AGAIN today


----------



## moogie (Jun 15, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			Post a pic so we can drool over them
		
Click to expand...


I will certainly Try


----------



## munro007 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you will get them on monday, so your course should be open by then :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jun 16, 2012)

Recieved New Irons today, as Scott was down in Newcastle this morning, I met up with him, and picked them up.
My course has been closed friday + saturday, so itching to get them out and get them dirty
Decided I had to have a 'hit' ASAP , so went to local Driving Range at lunch time
1st impressions
Nice thin top lines
Thinner soles than my previous set -- Callaway FT
Super soft feel off the face -- even with Range Balls
Shafts -- Accra Tour 70i Graphites -- tipped to play Firm.
Nice and stable , with nice flight
Hit about 10 balls with each club and was Very Happy , and Impressed too
For some reason , the PW seems a touch on the large side , to me , maybe just me , or as they are New and SHINY.................but will reserve all further judgements till Ive been on the course and got them Dirty
But having New Shinies but nowhere to play , aint good


----------



## munro007 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lovely looking clubs :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jun 16, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Lovely looking clubs :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Not sure if my camera work has done them justice.........but they are Very Nice,  well Im Happy today anyway,  even with my course CLOSED..........!!!!


----------



## moogie (Jun 16, 2012)

Richard --- PM sent ,  your inbox FULL ,  can't send , need to clear........


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2012)

UPDATE

Had my 1st full 18 holes on wed 20th June,  with Forum member,  golfboysatty,  at his course,  Garesfield Golf Club

Thanks again Kev,  for the game,  great weather,  course was in good nick,  and enjoyed the day,  at a course I aint played for about 11years

Considering my 2nd shot of the day,  bout a 3/4 Gap Wedge, ( NOT 1 of my New Irons ) , resulted in a Semi - SH**K....!!   and a double bogey 6,   I managed a decent game of golf and shot 79 ,  + 7 ,  1 under H/Cap.  

The New irons are Great,  the Feel is Fantastic ,  my 1st set of forged Irons,  and the Feel is so SOFT.
Obviously I feel I may need a couple of games to establish wether there is any yardage differences from my old set,  but at moment going to play as I would with previous irons,  as 1st outing all seemed fine.
Also my 1st New set since the Groove Rule changes,  so be interesting to see if that has any bearing.....??

Shot Shape  --  Lovely and Straight Flight,  always played High Draw old set,  this been changed,  offset reduce and firmer shafts,  so Happy

Cant wait for 2nd outing now,  but this Horrendous weather is playing Havoc,  with our local courses

All in All ,  a Great Experience ,  and ANOTHER Happy Satisfied Customer

KZG Rocks......:thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Really glad that everything is working as it should. I was in Scott's hub today getting my yardages sorted out, and came away with another purchase. LOL A driver, i have never been able to hit one before, 30 minutes with god and i am hitting it sweet as you like. So i played 26 holes and what a difference it has made to my distance, that extra 20-30 yards is great. i am playing again tomorrow, so hopefully it goes as well. Thx for the mention on my thread. :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jun 23, 2012)

Which driver head / shaft combo have you Purchased today then.......................


Cos I gotta hunch I know the grip..


----------



## munro007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well i went for a Taylormade RBZ 10.5, Accra M3 with my signature Iomic 2.3 sticky grips. lol 

But that is me for sure. NOTHING else this year.....

But i did hit some Cooper Forged Blades, and they are stunning. Must not buy..............


----------

